# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  15-16 августа 2009 г. Чемпионат по ИПО Общества Немецкой Овчарки Эстонии

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Выкладываю информацию с официального сайта ESL&#220;
http://www.saksalambakoer.ee/est/koolitus/ipo_mv_2009

*Судья*: Reijo Kojo

*Фигуранты*: Aivo Oblikas и T&#245;nu M&#228;gi

*Место проведения*

Следовые поля: пашня
Предметы:


Стадион: спортивный комплекс г.Кохила, Раплаского уезда

Снаряды:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Судья: Reijo Koijo*


Финская сборная ЧМ2005, Reijo с собакой четвертый слева.
(фото с сайта www.saunalahti.fi)

Reijo Koijo - 56 летний спортсмен из восточной Финляндии. По профессии - инженер по обслуживанию станков при производстве бумаги. Спорт с собаками его хобби. Им он занимается с 1974 года.

10-кратный участник Чемпионатов Финляндии по ИПО/Шуцхунду, где занимаемые им места варьировались от 6 до 2 места. Участник следующих Чемпионатов Мира:
WUSV MM 2008: Bacteroides Sabo (95-66-89) 250 p - M
WUSV MM 2006: Sientje’s Drex (83-76-88) 247 p – 64. место
WUSV MM 2005: Stahlgrau Ariko (97-93-82) 272 p – 23. место
WUSV MM 2004: Stahlgrau Ariko (98-88-84) 270 p – 43. место
WUSV MM 2003: Sientje’s Drex (88-82-87) 257 p – 76. место
WUSV MM 1998: Bacteroides Rolex (90-92-91) 273 p – 27. место
WUSV MM 1997: Bacteroides Rolex (95-86-91) 272 p – 58. место
WUSV MM 1996: Bacteroides Rolex (98-91-92) 281 p – 20. место

Фигурант SPL с 1994 года. В частности в течение 8 лет он был фигурантом Чемпиона Мира 2003 года Bacteroides Xabarovsk’а (проводник  Reijo Lattu). Судья по рабочим качествам с 2006 года. Член правления Общества Немецийх Овчарок области Saimaa.

*Фигурант: Aivo Oblikas*



Фото с сайта http://pepe.ee/arioja/trennigrupp/

Aivo - бизнесмен, а также преподаватель. 
Обучением собак занимается с 1995 года. На указаной странице можно ознакомится с группой его учеников и достигнутыми ими результатами. Айво, имеет двух доберманов  Hainide Ona-Orcana и Onaoma Delight. С последней собакой он квалифицировался и учавствовал в двух Чемпионатах Мира доберманов по ИПО, где в этом году и занял 10 место с результатом (91+84+85=260 p). 
Судья по рабочим качествам, председатель Совета по дрессировке Эстонского Кинологического Союза.

*Фигурант: T&#245;nu M&#228;gi*



Фото с сайта www.saksalambakoer.ee.

Тыну начинал в 1997 году проводником-кинологом в Школе Пограничных Собак в Неэме. В настоящий момент работает в центре деминирования Службы Спасения. Является владельцем и дрессировщиком суки и кобеля немецкой овчарки, рабочих линий разведения.
Многие из собак проходивших подготовку в его группе сдали нормативы по ИПО. Тыну неоднократно работал на мероприятиях организуемых Эстонским Союзом Немецких Овчарок.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Участники чемпионата ESL&#220;*

IPO-3 

APOLLON VOM TEAM ENDREFALVA & Kairi ViherpuuESTRELLEST LEXER & Ilvi RimmESTRELLEST T&#213;RU & Merlin KanterHAUS RIBACK ADELE & Mari OjarandLOFANNA TIKO & Raul &#213;ismaaNAKIRO GABI VIGO & Katja M&#228;kelaPIIRIKOER BASKO & T&#245;nis VanaveskiQUAY V D MOEZENBULTE & Tatjana TšernjakovaRATSUMESTARIN DRAGO & Urve LagedaTULIHUNT ATTILA & Riho Kivila

IPO-1 

ARKO SOLO RIGOLETTO & Solvita VevereHELEROS LUCKY & Tarvo Alev

----------


## Немка

> *Участники чемпионата ESL&#220;*
> IPO-3 
> QUAY V D MOEZENBULTE & Tatjana Tšernjakova


Таня, мы за тебя будем держать кулачки! Хорошей погоды всем участникам!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, мы за тебя будем держать кулачки! Хорошей погоды всем участникам!!!!


Спасибо, конечно!  :Ax:  Но я суеверная, а традиция такая: когда никто не знает, что я выступаю, тогда результат хороший, когда все в курсе - тогда провал... :Ac: 
Так что просьба, проигнорируйте меня до 17 августа. :Ax:

----------


## Немка

Хорошо, тогда ждём подробного рассказа и впечатлений от чемпионата! Ну и фоток конечно!

----------


## Tatjana

> Судья: Reijo Koijo  ... Судья по рабочим качествам с 2006 года.


Вот это было самым большим кошмаром на соревнованиях ... :Ac:  Судья - атас. :0191: 
Квай выиграл очередной Чемпионат, результат не ахти 98/89/88 275 б., но все же победитель Чемпионата немецких овчарок Эстонии 2009г. :Ab:  :0244:

----------


## Алена

> Квай выиграл очередной Чемпионат, результат не ахти 98/89/88 275 б., но все же победитель Чемпионата немецких овчарок Эстонии 2009г


Поздравляю!!! :Ay:

----------


## Lex

Поздравляем! И ждём подробный рассказ!  :Ax:

----------


## krisusa

С победой!!! :Ax:  :0222:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, с победой! :Ay:  :0196:  :0301:  :Ax:

----------


## dainius

Pozdravlenija

----------


## Tatjana

Cпасибо всем за поздравления! :Ax: 
Результаты:http://www.saksalambakoer.ee/est/koo...2009_tulemused

----------


## inna

Таня мои вам поздравления!  :Ax:  Собаки меняються ,а чемпионы остаються! Это я про вас,конечно! :Ab: Фото-видео будет???

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Результаты со страницы ESL&#220;:



Фото первого дня соревнований (следовой раздел) в альбоме Helve K&#228;ro

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Видео в процессе обработки. Очень надеюсь что к среде все поставлю на Ютуб. Поставлю ролики в порядке набраных баллов. Для сравнительного анализа...  :Af: 


Небольшой словарик для перевода результатов :)
V - отлично
VH - очень хорошо
H - хорошо
R - удовлетворительно
MR - неудовлетворительно
katkestas - прервал выступление (в связи со здоровьем собаки или проводника)
ei osalenud - не учавствовал

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Видео защиты загружено. 
Ловите линк:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...02EB011E9BC37F

Ролики Аполлона и Лексер пока не активны - идет обработка.

----------


## Tatjana K

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ :Ax:

----------


## inna

Посмотрела Квая,честно не могу понять почему так много сняли баллов :Ac: Хорошая защита,немного попарился на управлении но это мелочи ,мне кажеться.Отпуски были хорошие,мне понравились,тем более что на лобовой раньше была такая проблема.Вообще заслуженно получили звания чемпиона! Поздравляю! :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Инн, он поставил недостаточно за задний конвой, т.к. по его мнению собака не шла рядом. Не легла по первой команде при предотвращении побега. И снял за лобовую, т.к. перед пуском собака была неспокойна и подпрыгнула.  :0318:

----------


## Andrei

Таня поздравляем! Так держать и дальнейших успехов!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Хелве разместила фотографии разделов защиты и послушания:
http://picasaweb.google.com/helveste...uulekusKaitse#

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Наконец-то закачала все видео. 
Послушание в том же плейлисте по той же ссылке.

----------


## irinabalozi

Pozdravljaju s pobedoj, tak derzatj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ab:  :Ab:  :Ab:

----------

